# What size plywood should be used for a carport roof with shingles?



## twilightcall (Jan 4, 2008)

The roof over the carport is in not good shape. It has shingles. What is the correct size to use and that will last. Thanks.


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

1/2" minimum. depending where you live if it is down south and very humid I would use 1/2 pt


----------



## USP45 (Dec 14, 2007)

depends. If it were my house, 5/8. But I have used 3/4 toungue and groove also, though its a bit heavy. 7/16 is min I think. IMO, use 5/8.


----------



## twilightcall (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks guys. I am down south. It is humid. Southern TN. The house was built in the 40s. Thanks Again.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

1/2" is probably the "Minimum" code where you are at, but 5/8" or 3/4" would not cost that much more and would be a better deck.

Ed


----------



## justdon (Nov 16, 2005)

what is your rafter spacing the plywood is nailed on?? Whats on there NOW and hows it feel and look? If you feel like your gonna fall thru walking on it,,better go heavier than current. 1/2 on 16's is marginal 1/2 on 24's are NO good. think 5/8 or 3/4 would be MUCH better. What slope?? ANY snow load??


----------



## the roofing god (Aug 2, 2007)

justdon is right ,code is according to rafter spacing,1/2"for 16" on center,3/4" for 24" on center


----------



## so-elitecrete (Oct 27, 2007)

*always trust,,,*

a roofing gawd & his angel, justdon


----------



## the roofing god (Aug 2, 2007)

???????


----------

